# Canon LP-E6NH multi battery charger?



## PierreB (Apr 12, 2021)

Curious if anyone has a third party battery charger for their newer Canon LP-E6NH batteries?
Switching to mirrorless, wireless tethering and all that jazz has upped my collection of batteries and using the single charger can take a while when you have 4-6 batteries to charge.

Suggestions?


----------



## Antono Refa (Apr 12, 2021)

I have a Jupio USB Duo Charger for Canon LP-E6. Haven't used it long, but so far I'm happy. Its quick, and gives a good progress status.


----------



## PierreB (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks! I was looking at some various ones on Adorama, and many stated that they could not be used with the newer batteries :/


----------



## H. Jones (Apr 13, 2021)

I hate to say it, but my solution has been a wide-plug power strip and 3 Canon LP-E6 battery chargers. I have one from my old 60D, my 5D3, and my R5, so I can charge three batteries at once after a long shoot. Not as convenient as the 1DX dual battery charger, but it works at home. 

I also sometimes use my Macbook Pro's USB-C PD charger to charge the LP-E6NH battery inside my R5 when I really need to charge a bunch of batteries at once. No issues while doing this since July.


----------



## dsm363 (May 18, 2021)

Is there some reason why Canon has never addressed this market? I would think it would sell. Especially with USB-C outlets becoming more popular on computers and power adapters, you could power it that way I would think.


----------



## Tony-UK (Nov 9, 2022)

It has been over a year since the last posting. Any updates/recommendations on a dual battery charger. I have a Canon LP-E6NH Battery (2130 mAh) and a Duracell (DRCLPE6NH, 7.2V 2250mAh). I am looking at the Newell FDL-USB-C Dual Channel Charger, is this as good as anything else on the market?

Edit:
Here are a couple of others I found that do not include batteries, Newmowa Smart LCD Display Dual USB Charger and Powerextra LP-E6 Battery Charger.


----------

